# How heavy is your freeride bike? Overweight porn inside



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

After my minor upgrades, E-13 STS (36T) and shinburgers I finally got my bike on a scale. Went down to the local shop and their hanging scale read 60.5lbs, and the floor scale read 61lbs. I guessed my bike was 55 or 56, apparently I was wrong. How fat is your girl?

-Evan


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

And at the other end of the spectrum: about 36 or 37lb, pretty much bone-stock:










It'll be gaining a bit of weight though, as the stock tires are single plies and the stock seatpost has no business on an FR bike. I'm guessing it'll be 40 even by the time it's done, though I might save a bit if I wind up going with EX823's and eliminate the tubes.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

my ZigZag weigs in as 42 lbs and my Mono weighs in at 54.....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> my ZigZag weigs in as 42 lbs and my Mono weighs in as 54.....


 geez, now i dont feel so bad about my 55lbs truck....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zedro said:


> geez, now i dont feel so bad about my 55lbs truck....


i could only imagine the weight when i buy a chromo frame next.....
i'll have to get a gym membership...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> my ZigZag weigs in as 42 lbs and my Mono weighs in at 54.....


So the monococqe Foes frames are filled with gold!!! I knew they were expensive for a reason.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

my new ride should come in close to 42lbs...

(grinning)


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

My RFX is 35-38 depending on setup.

60 sounds like you intentionally chose the heaviest stuff possible, though starting with that frame and fork it wouldn't take as much effort. Something for everyone! :thumb:


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

ucsbwsr said:


> After my minor upgrades, E-13 STS (36T) and shinburgers I finally got my bike on a scale. Went down to the local shop and their hanging scale read 60.5lbs, and the floor scale read 61lbs. I guessed my bike was 55 or 56, apparently I was wrong. How fat is your girl?
> 
> -Evan


is it just the photo? the distance from the BB to the rear axle compared to the front axle looks un-natural. is that they way those bikes are?

im almost tempted to call BS. on the weight issue. my tmx with 24" x 3.0's and the same fork, steel bars, Avy w/ remote ETC weighed 59 pounds.

props on the bike though. really nice and plush i am sure. heavy bikes arent that bad.

joel


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

zachdank said:


> a shorter rear end comes in real handy when riding technical ladders. they also manual real nice.


right on, makes since! again sweet ride for sure.

Damn, i would have never thought that bike was 60 pounds. all my bikes have been pigs but they sure DH real well with very little small bump feedback, they just steam roll everything.

enjoy!

jh


----------



## SuperSlow (May 25, 2004)

wow wouldnt it be cool if we all could use the same scale??


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

62 pounds....
100% imported beef. 










Disclaimer- on a 'fairly accurate' bathroom scale.


----------



## RMXtreem (Oct 16, 2004)

my RMX Team came in at 47 lbs. that was b4 i put a 3.0 Gazzaloddi on the front.....


----------



## davet (Jan 12, 2004)

And I thought mine was heavy at 48 lbs. It's an XC machine compared to some others around here


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> And at the other end of the spectrum: about 36 or 37lb, pretty much bone-stock:
> It'll be gaining a bit of weight though, as the stock tires are single plies and the stock seatpost has no business on an FR bike. I'm guessing it'll be 40 even by the time it's done, though I might save a bit if I wind up going with EX823's and eliminate the tubes.


That seatbag weigh's at least a few lbs....


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

ieatsoap said:


> 62 pounds....
> 100% imported beef.
> 
> 
> ...


"sir you can put your car in the bike rack."
"thats my bike!'
"hey steve its just a fat bike, heres some more heavy weight components fatty fat fat fat"


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

*52 lbs...*

And growing...


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

Padre said:


> That seatbag weigh's at least a few lbs....


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

48.5 LBS. Wow, I don't feel like the fat kid anymore--this thread has been great for my self-esteem.


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

My pimped out digs is runnin 28lbs. No pics....Its far too glorious to post with the likes of all you.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

When I last rode it it seemed to weigh a bit less than that, though there was nowhere to sit.



BigDigger said:


> 48.5 LBS. Wow, I don't feel like the fat kid anymore--this thread has been great for my self-esteem.


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

Padre said:


> That seatbag weigh's at least a few lbs....


LOL. yeah, it's gone now, now I just complain about having to wear a camel back with no water just to hold pump, tube, patches and tools on short local rides.


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> When I last rode it it seemed to weigh a bit less than that, though there was nowhere to sit.


That's not true at all. There was a place to sit, it just wasn't a particularly comfortable place to sit (unless, of course, you're into that sort of thing).


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

BigDigger said:


> That's not true at all. There was a place to sit, it just wasn't a particularly comfortable place to sit (unless, of course, you're into that sort of thing).


Thanks digger. I have not lost faith in the human race.


----------



## paikan_hck (Nov 16, 2004)

here is mine...
~18kg (don't know how much in pounds  )


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

paikan_hck said:


> ~18kg (don't know how much in pounds  )


 A kilo is 2.2 pounds, I think.

Let's see... 28 grams in an ounce, 16 ounces in a pound, so 448 grams per pound. 18000/448 =40.17 #'s. Sounds right.

So what's the metric weight of a dime bag?

My Chap weighs 45 or so with a super-t.


----------



## paikan_hck (Nov 16, 2004)

thx for information


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

singletrack said:


> So what's the metric weight of a dime bag?


 3.5g's.....


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

My piggie weighs ~ 48 pounds.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

singletrack said:


> So what's the metric weight of a dime bag?


Dime Bag = toothpick.

Hey man is that a joint?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Dime Bag = toothpick.
> 
> Hey man is that a joint?


i met that dude the other day, his name is Ralph.....


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i met that dude the other day, his name is Ralph.....


You mean we're smokin' dog shyt, man?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Skygrounder said:


> LOL. yeah, it's gone now, now I just complain about having to wear a camel back with no water just to hold pump, tube, patches and tools on short local rides.


IMO, on local short rides, carry nothing! Talk about being a rebel.
Sometimes, I'd rather walk a while than carry a sweaty pack around....
w/ DH tires I hardly ever flat, so who knows...


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

*please tell me*



ucsbwsr said:


> After my minor upgrades, E-13 STS (36T) and shinburgers I finally got my bike on a scale. Went down to the local shop and their hanging scale read 60.5lbs, and the floor scale read 61lbs. I guessed my bike was 55 or 56, apparently I was wrong. How fat is your girl?
> 
> -Evan


dude please tell that s not the TI spring on ur fifth....and really...don t u want ur ride to be a bit lighter?...or what kind of riding do u do?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Well, you've violated the prime directive!*



Padre said:


> IMO, on local short rides, carry nothing! Talk about being a rebel.
> Sometimes, I'd rather walk a while than carry a sweaty pack around....
> w/ DH tires I hardly ever flat, so who knows...


You know that mention of running DH tires and hardly ever getting flats has doomed you on the next ride...resistance is futile, and you will be absorbed...sorry, too much Star Trek as a kid. I certainly agree with you on the tire thing, though. Running slightly beefier tires in a tubeless setup with Stan's has caused me to ditch my spare tube--3 years now. I will pay for that one day...probably soon. And Pete Fagerlin's hideously smiling face will be mocking me behind every tree as I walk back to the trailhead. Padre, since you don't carry a hydration pack on some of those rides, do you use a water bottle or just do without?


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

Is that a telescoping seatpost on your Scream?

-rob


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*A Monster T & a svelte 38lbs.*



ucsbwsr said:


> After my minor upgrades, E-13 STS (36T) and shinburgers I finally got my bike on a scale. Went down to the local shop and their hanging scale read 60.5lbs, and the floor scale read 61lbs. I guessed my bike was 55 or 56, apparently I was wrong. How fat is your girl?
> 
> -Evan


I have been pleasantly surprised after putting an '02 Monster T on my Bullit. I am still frequently riding this setup on the local trails that require some decent climbing. The all-around fun factor that I'm getting out of this rig is worth the extra effort. I'm 53, so the conversion factor for that 38 lb. weight computes to about 45 lbs. for you younger guys...LOL! At that 38 lb. weight, my bike is not in an XC mode. My wheels are light freeride with XM321 rims which are sufficient for me (WCH would probably fold them on a curb drop). I don't look at some of the heavier rigs with as much astonishment as I used to. However, we got a DH Demo 9 at the shop the other day, and it was 48 lbs. I rode it and could not imagine trying to trailride it. The biggest factor, though, may have been the lack of gearing and a good deal of drivetrain friction at the crankset. The thing was darned hard to wheelie too. That was a major surprise for my Bullit with the MT on it. It still wheelies quite easily when desired.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

zedro said:


> 3.5g's.....


 Dude, you're buying some weighty dime bags.

3.5g is an eighth... A dime bag varies depending on location - a "dime bag" around here is a gram, but I've heard a lot of people refer to a "dime bag" as the amount that ten bucks will buy you.

You guys have some heavy stinkin' bikes... Here I am looking at my Imperial at around 34lbs wondering if I could knock a pound or so off it


----------



## Tarpon (Jan 16, 2004)

*That's pretty damn heavy*



ucsbwsr said:


> After my minor upgrades, E-13 STS (36T) and shinburgers I finally got my bike on a scale. Went down to the local shop and their hanging scale read 60.5lbs, and the floor scale read 61lbs. I guessed my bike was 55 or 56, apparently I was wrong. How fat is your girl?
> 
> -Evan


My Imperial is sitting at 34lbs.

My V-tach weighs in at about the same right now (i.e. no frame).


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

singletrack said:


> A kilo is 2.2 pounds, I think.
> 
> Let's see... 28 grams in an ounce, 16 ounces in a pound, so 448 grams per pound. 18000/448 =40.17 #'s. Sounds right.
> 
> ...


dimebags are usualluy 0.8...industry standard


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

Guys, your bikes are disgustintg...makes me wish I could afford one. Lol....I just got my bike tuned up when what I really need to do is bring the Pathfinder in to see why it makes nasty sounds when I go over bumps and weird clicking sounds when I'm in 4th gear....


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

El Dorado,

No Ti on this bike, that is a 650lb steel spring. This is currently my do-it-all-except-long climbs-bike. I use it for hitting drops, dirt jumping, urban riding, and downhilling(Santa Barbara trails are not extremely fast, they are really technical and super rocky). The weight only effects me in a few situations, one is while attempting to ollie onto higher obstacles(anything higher than 2' is high for this bike) The rear end hard to "lift" up and over during an ollie. Other than that the other downfall is sprinting the bike and getting up to speed to hit jumps, a day at the jumps will make your legs feel like jello.

The bike pedals extremely well, better than most bikes I have ridden. Every person who has given her a ride is suprised by how nimble and solid the bike feels. Once the bike is up to speed I hardly notice the weight. I weight 260lbs and this bike fits me perfectly.

Rpet- yes that is a telescoping seatpost.

I am going to try to build up my Morphine to be under 40lbs. Then I will have a dirtjumper/urban bike I could romp around on and take downhilling.

-Evan


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

rpet said:


> Is that a telescoping seatpost on your Scream?
> 
> -rob


ya my scream came with one on it, alot of them do. my scream will be around 45 lbs (guessing) when it's built with an 01 super t.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

My 2002 Specialized Big Hit.
46 poundsish hoping to add a Shiver to it soon so then it will get a bit heavier and can compete with your fat bikes.


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

binary visions said:


> Dude, you're buying some weighty dime bags.
> 
> 3.5g is an eighth... A dime bag varies depending on location - a "dime bag" around here is a gram, but I've heard a lot of people refer to a "dime bag" as the amount that ten bucks will buy you.


Dime arround here is normally half a g. My guys can hook it up with a g for $10. Why buy a g when you can get an 8th for 30, hell a quad for 50. Thats the way to fly.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

dude....an ollie is in skateboarding. I think you mean a bunnyhop Isaid that exact same thing yesterday  (I used to skate)


----------



## Stinky_Ho (Nov 18, 2004)

45 lbs


----------



## Wadsworth McStackton (Nov 15, 2004)

BigDigger said:


> 48.5 LBS. Wow, I don't feel like the fat kid anymore--this thread has been great for my self-esteem.


Hey BigDigger-Is that a Demo 8? If so what does the frame alone weigh? I'm digging it(no pun intended.)


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

ieatsoap said:


> 62 pounds....
> 100% imported beef.
> 
> 
> ...


Are you SURE your bike weighs that much??

That Banshee/Monster is a lot heavier than the Zonic/Shiver alone.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Demo 9...*



Wadsworth McStackton said:


> Hey BigDigger-Is that a Demo 8? If so what does the frame alone weigh? I'm digging it(no pun intended.)


 all the way. The Demo 8's not enough bike for the Diggstar.


----------



## VPSer (Jun 22, 2004)

I know Soap and that thing is a tank. If it falls over it take two or three of us to get it back on is wheels.


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

60 pounds!  lol My hardtail is probably only 25-30


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

47.5 Ibs...decent considering the IRC Dh tubes and tires plus fork and wheelset.


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

Demo 9 DH.. comes in at 45-48lbs, depending on what tires/tubes I'm running.










The bare frame weighs in at a hair under 13 lbs. Could drop about a pound off that with the '05 link and a ti spring.


----------



## bamxbam (Jan 22, 2004)

only 57 pounds but 1 ton of fun


----------



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

bamxbam said:


> only 57 pounds but 1 ton of fun


CALL ME BACK DAMMIT!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Cromo*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i could only imagine the weight when i buy a chromo frame next.....
> i'll have to get a gym membership...


...Getting a CROMO frame IS like getting a gym membership.


----------



## Cohiba (Apr 22, 2004)

*My DHR...*

... is a tad under 42lbs with this setup and I don't have any particularly lightweight components on my ride. Wheels are Mavic XX729 36 holes laced to Hope (r) and Chris King (f) hubs, tyres are maxxis minion DH 2.7s. Its not really a hucking bike compared to some of the other heavy-duty rides ppl have posted here, but its fast and corners like its on rails.

Cohiba


----------



## ini88 (Jun 1, 2004)

i haven't weighted her in a while. she 65-70lbs last time i checked. i think i need to get her on a diet. worse part is picking it up over your sholder to walk, yea i said walk, up 3 flights of stairs to my apartment.


----------



## RigidOne (Feb 8, 2004)

60-65 LBS due to race conditons. She has held up all the way to 65 mph last weekend. All steeeeeel.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*a rockin 43lbs....*

not much gumption compared to some of the bikes in here but it gets me 'round.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

I was told of a new Bender bike last night that will put all these rides to shame in terms of sheer pigishness.

That's all I'm allowed to say for now.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 1, 2004)

*48+ or - lbs*

Here is my baby, too bad i cant ride to its potential due to broken shin bone recovery  .


----------



## ieatsoap (Jan 21, 2004)

Beau said:


> Are you SURE your bike weighs that much??
> 
> That Banshee/Monster is a lot heavier than the Zonic/Shiver alone.


Yeah Beau...
My scale would NEVER lie to me.  My 24 pieces of flair, 3.0 Gazzi, DH tubes, Mr. Tuffy strips (needed for CPX), Shinburgers (those things alone substitute for boat anchors) and all the damn zip-ties I have on there holding cables out of the way.... the little stuff adds up.

I have also found that my bike flies [straighter] than it did at this weight too.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

singletrack said:


> A kilo is 2.2 pounds, I think.
> 
> Let's see... 28 grams in an ounce, 16 ounces in a pound, so 448 grams per pound. 18000/448 =40.17 #'s. Sounds right.
> 
> ...


its actually 28.35 grams per ounce, or 453.59g / pound. Makes a pretty big difference when you've got big numbers like this.

17kilos/453.59 = 37.48 #'s


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> 17kilos/453.59 = 37.48 #'s


 Was actually 18kg, but whose counting?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

tmoney said:


> Here is my baby, too bad i cant ride to its potential due to broken shin bone recovery  .


oooooo Fire works.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

44 lbs


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Heres mine.... Somewhere around 36-38lbs... I think


----------



## MorphineFreak (Aug 19, 2004)

43 pounds of ht muscle!


----------



## mtnbkr4eva (Jan 1, 2004)

*Great Pedaling Freerider*

40 lbs


----------



## Gramatica (Jun 25, 2004)

tmoney said:


> Here is my baby, too bad i cant ride to its potential due to broken shin bone recovery  .


Dude...I know your pain....Was hit by a truck on my bike and broke the fibula and tibia in my right leg, and the fibula in my left. Hows the recovery goin?


----------



## ladge (Jan 15, 2004)

*No doubt*



SuperSlow said:


> wow wouldnt it be cool if we all could use the same scale??


Or at least make sure people have checked the scale with NIST traceable standards or something...  . Some of those weights seem a bit heavy  .

Chocked full of heavy components, weighing in at just under 53lbs....(V10)

Somewhat lighter components, weighing in at 42lbs...(Bullit)

If those weights are right, I sure feel much better about the weight of my bikes now!


----------



## Max_winner1 (Feb 11, 2004)

damn... Tanks. I could not possibly ride those bikes. Looks like somthing large riders would go for. I don't know why some 140 pound kid would want to ride a 46+ pound freeride bike. My DH bike is 39 pounds. STripped of all heavy parts and replaced with lighter and stronger parts Ti. oh yeah. Will have some porn latter on when I get a dig cam.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Swoop said:


> Heres mine.... Somewhere around 36-38lbs... I think


and it still doesn't make it up the mountain...sad indeed....when you getting the new shock


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> and it still doesn't make it up the mountain...sad indeed....when you getting the new shock


The guy that is doing it for me said sometime this week.


----------

